# the great downtime/updates



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2021)

we are about at the one year point from the great down time

is that an FAF era for anyone but me, or is it just picking up the same exact thing after the months away?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 26, 2021)

What happened?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> What happened?


the site was DOSed i think, and after that the forums were down untill October for updates , most likely to wait for the next softwere update from xenforo, but i am not 100% sure of those parts


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/last-post-wins-winner-gets-a-free-post.1639828/page-13737#post-6855213
		



and


			https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/last-post-wins-winner-gets-a-free-post.1639828/page-13736#post-6855210
		


odd that the longest LPW winner is banned


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 26, 2021)

Damn

This was actually when I was just starting to get active in the fandom too. 

I was exclusively on Reddit and the main site until around December, when I joined here


----------



## ben909 (Jul 26, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Damn
> 
> This was actually when I was just starting to get active in the fandom too.
> 
> I was exclusively on Reddit and the main site until around December, when I joined here


i was pretty active on da untill they ruined the site with their update last year, then i ended up here, but always used fa as a secondary, just not faf... still need a new secondary sense fa is now my pirmary site


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

This was shortly after I rejoined the forums. So it's definitely memorable!


----------



## Gother (Jul 26, 2021)

Well if it does happen again I may need to start looking into some discord groups or adding ppl on there so I am not alone lol


----------



## ben909 (Jul 27, 2021)

"


"


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 27, 2021)

It was like all at once, many voices that cried for help were shortly silenced in the snap of an “maintenance and upgrades”


----------

